# Original N-4 opal violet deluxe



## vastingray (Feb 11, 2021)

Original N-4 opal violet deluxe


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 11, 2021)

Ok, now I'm starting to think you have a time machine or portal of some kind that you travel back, buy a bike or 3 from kids off the street and bring them home. You certainly have an incredible collection of clean muscle bikes!!


----------



## vastingray (Feb 11, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Ok, now I'm starting to think you have a time machine or portal of some kind that you travel back, buy a bike or 3 from kids off the street and bring them home. You certainly have an incredible collection of clean muscle bikes!!



Thank you sir


----------



## Praster89 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Ok, now I'm starting to think you have a time machine or portal of some kind that you travel back, buy a bike or 3 from kids off the street and bring them home. You certainly have an incredible collection of clean muscle bikes!!



Probably a delorean...


----------

